# hamsters with nuts!



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

and these 3 are female


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww how adorable! Gorgeous hammies.

Forgive my stupidness, but what nuts are those? I always get nut names mixed up. Just so I can get mine some


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm guessing the 1st pic's an almond & the others are walnuts
great pics Noush, nuts in their shells keep our ratties occupied for ages:thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh never even thought of that! Great idea and great pics! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What fantastic pics of some very cute hamsters.. xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very cute :thumbup: I love your hammies


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw thanks everyone


yes SS is quite right they are almonds and walnuts Happysaz in the mix theres also hazlenuts and macadamia....they were from morrisons


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

lol lovely pics, good idea too


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

gorgeous pics!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thank you Rainybow and Metame


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Aww I love it when they wander around trying to find somewhere to put a piece of food! lol. If I give dot anything she just runs of with it then I find it when I clean her out lol


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

what a good idea, think ill try it with my hammies


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

xhuskyloverx said:


> Aww I love it when they wander around trying to find somewhere to put a piece of food! lol. If I give dot anything she just runs of with it then I find it when I clean her out lol


lol yeah they look so sweet when they cant decide where to stash their food dont they



Starlite said:


> what a good idea, think ill try it with my hammies


i think they'll enjoy them...mind you i dont even know if any have even managed to get the nut out yet:eek6: i'll be cleaning out tomorrow so we shall see


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Those pictures are gorgeous Noush and I would have to say that they are definately all boys... no wait girls....no boys..... no errr, I almost never get this wrong :lol:, going to have to steal the nut idea myself too


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Gorgeous pics and gorgeous hamsters, might steal the nut idea too!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww look at them :thumbup: the nuts are bigger than their heads :lol: :lol: bet that kept them entertained for a while 

whats that tallish wooden thingy that the hammy is sat on in one of the first pictures? I've been after some sort of platform/raised thingy for my gerbils tanks so I can put their baths (and their new wheel :thumbup: :thumbup on to 

(dont worry i'm not after pinching it :lol: :lol: just wondering what it was!)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Those pictures are gorgeous Noush and I would have to say that they are definately all boys... no wait girls....no boys..... no errr, I almost never get this wrong :lol:, going to have to steal the nut idea myself too


hahaa theyve certainly got big nuts whatever they are:eek6:



dee o gee said:


> Gorgeous pics and gorgeous hamsters, might steal the nut idea too!


thank you



Verbatim said:


> aww look at them :thumbup: the nuts are bigger than their heads :lol: :lol: bet that kept them entertained for a while
> 
> whats that tallish wooden thingy that the hammy is sat on in one of the first pictures? I've been after some sort of platform/raised thingy for my gerbils tanks so I can put their baths (and their new wheel :thumbup: :thumbup on to
> 
> (dont worry i'm not after pinching it :lol: :lol: just wondering what it was!)


LOL theyve not got in em yet tho so ive bought some nut crackers to give them a hand:thumbup:

the thingy is a burrowing tower tipped over..... one of these.....


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oooh what a good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful hamsters 

I might have to steal the nuts idea. Wonder how they'd do if I drilled a small hole through the shell to get them started with their teeth?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mine loves nuts but I've never given her one in the shell before I might try that


----------



## emihawk (Jul 16, 2010)

Way too cute! <3


----------



## Hamster-Club.com (Nov 18, 2010)

They are just adorable :thumbup:


----------

